# Pictures



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

I was wondering if any of you had any pictures of wildlife like deer, elk, ducks, geese, etc. that you could send to me or something so I could draw them in my art class in school. anything would be awesome


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Here ya go adam. I have more if ya want them.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

[attachment=0:22typzgi]DSC_1372.JPG[/attachment:22typzgi]


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I like yours better.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

That is a nice picture fixed blade, but Tye's don't count cause he is a professional.


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

hey thanks guys. 
fixedblade if you have more that would be great


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

You bet little buddy.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Which one are ya leaning toward adam?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks trish. My favorite is the Elk below the buffalo. Things are going ok. Life should slow down know that the hunt is over, and I'm almost moved in.


----------



## ACHY (Oct 18, 2007)

Deer and elk are nice, but you need some of these, too.


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

hey thanks everybody right now i'm doing a pencil drawing of a deer, but the next thing i'll be doing for that class will be a watercolor painting so if anyone had pictures of any sunsets or sunrises or any landscapes that would be great. When my art teacher will let use prisma colors the pictures you guys posted will come in handy.


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

How about this?


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

that might work  

thanks


----------

